# Buck Critique



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's my new addition, Sir Hallifer. He's about 6 months old and will be used for breeding in September. I want to know what you guys like and dislike about him. I apologize for the horrible quality pictures... The first is the pigmentation under his tail, (Is that adequate for ABGA standards?) second is his side view (sorry, he was peeing) and the third somewhat showing his width.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He looks pretty decent from what I can c in the pictures I'm not sure about the pigment standards for ABGA though


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.  He looks nice! Yes, I think he should be good with that pigment % with the ABGA standards. It's kind of hard to tell though with all that hair!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I can try to get better pictures today or tomorrow. And I'm very aware of his hair load. He's gonna need clipping because he has nearly and inch and a half of just fluff on him, and it isn't his winter hair!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I like him a lot!! He's adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he is nice, good buy.

The pigment must be 75% in which to me, appears that way.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, well, I got some more pictures one clearer photo of his tail pigmentation, one of me holding him, and the other of him in a nice stance. I added the extra to show what HE thought of our photoshoot the other day. We need to work on our showing skills for now... What do you guys think about the new pictures?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I still really like him but it's hard to see under that coat of his!! Lol I see that his top line isn't the straightest either...he could be a bit longer as well. But he looks really meaty!! And since you are raising them for meat I think he'll be great for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Believe me, I'm awaiting the warmer weather when he can reasonably be clipped. His coat is ridiculous. And it's his regular coat, so I can't just brush it out of him... Like woah. Thanks for that though Megan, I honestly like hearing the cons of my goats so I can breed better and think about it next time too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Much better pictures.....I though he was just nice looking in the first and looked kinda small but with the new pictures I really like him  he is going to be a tank!!! Congrats on your great little buckling


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

You're welcome!! Yeah I'm sorry it's just top lines are really a pet peeve with me. lol he really is beautiful though!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I understand that the first pictures weren't the best. I'm 5'5'' if that helps you understand how big he is. I honestly think he's kind of short or small for his age. He didn't seem to grow well, and his horns are as short as they were 2 months ago... He's 6 months old now. I'll have to make sure to repost new ones when we're all pretty and clipped.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, it's been a while, but I clipped him in the beginning of June, and he looks much better. I finally got his papers back (I had to pay an extra $25 for them. :roll: ) but he has a VERY nice pedigree behind him. I was shocked. Eight ennoblements all bucks except his sire are ennobled. I was also informed that he was the only buck from the bloodline and people want to use him as a stud. I don't know yet though... What do you think? I will be breeding with him in September. His registry number for the ABGA is #10645383. He still needs transferred to my name though.... What do you think?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very handsome! And very cool pedigree!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Decided to update with new pictures of Hallifer today! I went to a show, (just to attend, and see how I'd do compared to the competitors) and I thought I'd do very well, compared to the other bucks in the 9 mo. and under 12 class. I saw some beautiful does, and bucks today, I just wish I had taken Halli...


----------

